# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng mandarine & hội an - đậm chất ẩm thực việt

## kristeneq

1. NHÀ HÀNG MANDARINE:

*“Điểm đến biểu trưng của một góc văn hóa Việt giữa Sài Gòn”.
*- Nhà hàng Mandarine được trang trí theo lối kiến trúc cổ xưa lấy gỗ làm chủ đạo. Chỉ cần bước chân vào ngưỡng cửa nhà hàng, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận ngay sự khác biệt với thế giới bên ngoài khi toàn bộ khuôn viên là một không gian cổ kính, trầm mặc. Tất cả vật dụng nơi đây đều được chế tác bằng gỗ từ cánh cửa, lối lên cầu thang, bàn ăn, ghế ngồi… Ngay cả những chiếc đũa cũng chạm khắc tinh xảo theo lối cung đình thuở xưa, hòa quyện với những dãi lụa được bày trí ngẫu nhiên tạo nên sự mềm mại, uyển chuyển. Mỗi nét chạm trổ nơi đây mang đến những nét văn hóa khác nhau của các vùng miền và cả những hình ảnh quốc hoa, cầm kỳ thi họa…

- Đặt chân vào ngôi nhà Mandarine, thực khách sẽ được tái hiện những câu chuyện ẩm thực dọc mọi miền đất nước; nào là Vịt xốt quýt, Bánh cuốn tôm áp chảo, Chả giò Mandarine, Gà nướng quế, Cá hấp nấm, Gỏi cuốn cá nướng, Chả cá họ Đoàn…với những cách bày trí mang đậm tính nhân văn Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, nhà hàng còn có món Chuối đốt, Xoài đốt với rượu rum ăn kèm với kem được phục vụ bởi nhân viên chúng tôi ngay tại bàn sẽ khiến thực khách có thêm trải nghiệm mới.


 
Không gian nhà hàng


Vịt sốt Quýt 

Chè Long Nhãn
 
Gỏi Cuốn Cá Nướng------


Cơm Sen

Cá Bao Xã


Đến Mandarine và thưởng thức, để hiểu vì sao đây lại là một trong những nơi mà ẩm thực Việt có thể tự tin giới thiệu cho thực khách khắp thế giới.

Liên hệ: Nhà hàng Mandarine
11A Ngô Văn Năm, Q.1-TPHCM.
ĐT: 38229783. Fax: 38256185
Website: www.orientalsaigon.com.vn
Email: mandarin@orientalsaigon.com.vn

2. WINE CELLAR:

Thưởng thức rượu vang không chỉ là bạn rót vào ly và uống mà còn phải ngửi, nếm và nhấm nháp từ từ để cảm nhận vị ngọt của nó bởi uống vang không chỉ là nghệ thuật mà còn là niềm đam mê. 

Không cần phải đến tận Pháp, Chile hay Italy để có thể tận mắt chứng kiến hầm rượu hay những chai rượu nổi tiếng mà ngay tại Sài Gòn – Wine Cellar của nhà hàng Mandarin đã làm mãn nhãn biết bao du khách trong và ngoài nước.

Không những thế đến Wine Cellar bạn sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng trên 2000 chai rượu của tất cả các nước với hơn 200 loại khác nhau và những thùng rượu vang bằng gỗ tao ấn tượng mạnh đối với khách hàng. Trong đó, hai chai rượu có giá trị nhất cũng là hai chai rượu làm nên tên tuổi của Wine Cellar là: Chateau Petrus 1989 giá 9654 USD++ và Chateau Lafleur 1966 giá 9536 USD++, ngoài ra còn có Chateau Lafite Rothschild 2000 giá 3996 USD++ …

Đến Wine Cellar để cảm nhận sự tinh tế trong từng món ăn, thưởng thức hương vị vang nổi tiếng trong không gian lãng mạn, ấm cúng và sang trọng. Một địa điểm tuyệt vời dành cho một buổi tối sang trọng và lãng mạn.

  


Liên hệ: Wine Cellar
11A Ngô Văn Năm, Q.1-TPHCM.
ĐT: 38229783. Fax: 38256185
Website: www.orientalsaigon.com.vn
Email: mandarin@orientalsaigon.com.vn

3. NHÀ HÀNG HỘI AN:

*“Ngôi nhà ẩm thực hoàng gia, nơi thưởng thức các món ăn hoàng tộc”

*
- Đến nhà hàng Hội An du khách như lạc vào một không gian trầm mặc, cổ kính. Hình ảnh về phố cổ được thể hiện từ tấm bình phong gỗ tuyệt đẹp, bộ bàn ghế bằng gỗ tếch được chạm khắc tinh xảo đến chiếc lồng đèn lụa hay bức tranh thêu trên tường. Trần gỗ cao và nội thất gỗ tinh xảo đã mang đến nét mộc mạc cho nhà hàng.

- Không chỉ thế, món ăn ở nhà hàng Hội An còn được thực khách trong nước và ngoài nước đánh giá là không nơi nào sánh được. Ngoài cung cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp theo chuẩn 5 sao thì hương vị trong từng món ăn của nhà hàng đã tạo nên danh tiếng cho Hội An khiến cho du khách khi thưởng thức đi từ bất ngờ này đến bất ngờ khác, bởi để tạo nên mỗi món ăn đó là niềm đam mê về ẩm thực mà người đầu bếp luôn muốn mang đến cho khách hàng.

- Món ăn nổi tiếng của nhà hàng Hội An: Chả giò Hội An, Gỏi cá sống Hội An, Cao Lầu, Bánh ướt tôm thịt, Bánh bèo tôm cháy, Gà nướng lá dứa…. và các món ăn đặc trưng 3 miền

 
Không gian nhà hàng



Chả Giò Hội An

Gỏi Bưởi

 
Heo nướng kiểu Mekong

Cao Lầu

Liên hệ: Nhà hàng Hội An
11 Lê Thánh Tôn, Q.1-TPHCM.
ĐT: 3823 7694. Fax: 3823 1049
Website: www.orientalsaigon.com.vn
Email: hoian@orientalsaigon.com.vn

----------


## kristeneq

Không gian nhà hàng cổ kính, sang trọng. Kết cấu chủ yếu của nhà hàng là gỗ với những nét chạm trỗ tinh xảo

----------


## kristeneq

Với nhà hàng mỗi món ăn đó là niềm đam mê về ẩm thực mà người đầu bếp luôn muốn mang đến cho khách hàng

----------


## sbe

Mình thấy trang web nhà hàng khá ấn tượng  :Big Grin:

----------


## kristeneq

hi, thanks... đến nhà hàng còn thấy ấn tượng hơn nữa ^^

----------


## kristeneq

[..] *Mandarine – Nhà hàng tốt nhất của năm*


Ngày 12-9, trong khuôn khổ lễ khai mạc Hội chợ ITE HCMC 2012 đã diễn ra long trọng lễ trao giải thưởng Du lịch 2012 – Tourism Alliance Awards – TAA. Nhà hàng Mandarine vinh dự nhận được danh hiệu “Nhà hàng tốt nhất của năm” [..]


_Trích "Thời sự du lịch" trang Du Lịch - NLĐO (Thứ Sáu, 14/09/2012 16:02)_

----------


## kristeneq

Nhà hàng Mandarine đã từng đón tiếp những người nổi tiếng như Bà Condoleezza Rice - Nguyên Ngoại trưởng Mỹ, Yan Can Cook, Hoàng Thái tử Đan Mạch, Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam, Hoàng tử và Công chúa Tây Ban Nha, Phu nhân Tổng thống Pháp, Hoa hậu Trái đất 2006, Thủ tướng Nhật, cựu Thủ tướng Pháp…

----------


## kristeneq

Bước vào nhà hàng làm bạn cảm thấy vô cùng thoải mái, những nét trạm chỗ trên gỗ sẽ không khiến bạn khỏi tò mò.

----------


## kristeneq

Mandarine là nhà hàng với nguyên liệu tươi ngon và những món ăn độc đáo nhất cùng với cách trang trí đậm đà bản sắc cung đình tạo nên hương vị riêng biệt. Đặt chân vào ngôi nhà Mandarine, thực khách sẽ được tái hiện những câu chuyện ẩm thực dọc mọi miền đất nước;

----------


## kristeneq

*Tọa lạc ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố, trên một con phố yên tĩnh, nhà hàng Mandarine khoác lên mình vẻ bề ngoài giản dị, thanh lịch nhưng chất chứa bên trong cả một sự tinh tế và sang trọng đến bất ngờ. Quả không hổ danh khi nhiều thực khách yêu mến Mandarine đã ví von nhà hàng là “điểm đến biểu trưng của một góc văn hóa Việt giữa Sài Gòn”.*

----------


## quocminh

nghe giới thiệu muốn đến nhà hàng ngay xem thử thế nào, mà sợ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## kristeneq

hi.. sợ gì vậy bạn nhỉ?!

----------


## kristeneq

Những món ăn này là những món được bình chọn bởi CNNGo, món trong cuộc  thi siêu đầu bếp Iron Chef….thông tin giải thưởng món ăn có dưới mỗi món  ăn đó, mọi người xem nhé!

----------


## kristeneq

Để có một không gian tuyền gỗ là nhờ sự đam mê về gỗ cũng như lối kiến trúc cổ của Việt Nam, nên chủ nhân nhà hàng tự tay sáng tác từng “đứa con tinh thần” của mình và thả hồn bay bổng trên không gian Mandarine để tạo nên khung cảnh hữu tình này. Đây không chỉ là một không gian ẩm thực mà là nơi cảm xúc thăng hoa với những trải nghiệm về văn hóa và những kết nối kinh doanh đầy hiệu quả.

----------


## quocminh

chính vì nhà hàng cao cấp quá nên cũng hơi ngại... không biết thực đơn giá cả thế nào ^^

----------


## kristeneq

mình sẽ tìm thực đơn up lên cho bạn và mọi người tham khảo nhé!

----------


## quocminh

được vậy thì tốt quá nhỉ?!!?  :Smile:

----------


## kristeneq

Các bạn đã nếm thử món ăn độc đáo này chưa?!





chả giò cây quýt

----------


## kristeneq

Thực đơn hấp dẫn của nhà hàng đây:





Set Lunch B





Dinner Hội An

----------


## kristeneq

Còn đây là Nhà hàng Mandarine: 


Dinner Mandarine


Set Lunch A

----------


## quocminh

chà, xem ra cũng không đắt lắm nhỉ?! có thể đến thử xem thế nào  :Big Grin:  có đúng như lời giới thiệu không nhỉ!!

----------


## kristeneq

đến và cảm nhận đi bạn quocminh ui, sẽ hơn cả những gì mình miêu tả ^^

----------


## quocminh

*Đôi dòng cảm nhận sau khi đến nhà hàng của mình: 

Dạo chân qua các con phố, tôi không phải tò mò với cảnh cổng gỗ đơn giản và mộc mạc với dôi dòng chữ đề tên nhà hàng làm tôi thêm phần thích thú. Nụ cười cô gái Việt Nam khi mở cửa đón chào du khách làm tôi không khỏi bâng khuâng và xao xuyến, yêu sao nụ cười đó và làm tôi nhớ mãi đến tận bây giờ.*

----------


## kristeneq

> *Đôi dòng cảm nhận sau khi đến nhà hàng của mình: 
> 
> Dạo chân qua các con phố, tôi không phải tò mò với cảnh cổng gỗ đơn giản và mộc mạc với dôi dòng chữ đề tên nhà hàng làm tôi thêm phần thích thú. Nụ cười cô gái Việt Nam khi mở cửa đón chào du khách làm tôi không khỏi bâng khuâng và xao xuyến, yêu sao nụ cười đó và làm tôi nhớ mãi đến tận bây giờ.*


Cảm nhận của bạn thật tinh tế, nghe như nhà văn ấy ^^

----------


## kristeneq

> *Đôi dòng cảm nhận sau khi đến nhà hàng của mình: 
> 
> Dạo chân qua các con phố, tôi không phải tò mò với cảnh cổng gỗ đơn giản và mộc mạc với dôi dòng chữ đề tên nhà hàng làm tôi thêm phần thích thú. Nụ cười cô gái Việt Nam khi mở cửa đón chào du khách làm tôi không khỏi bâng khuâng và xao xuyến, yêu sao nụ cười đó và làm tôi nhớ mãi đến tận bây giờ.*


Không chỉ bên ngoài thôi đâu, không gian bên trong cũng tuyền gỗ . Nhờ sự đam mê về gỗ cũng như lối kiến trúc cổ của Việt Nam, nên chủ nhân nhà hàng tự tay sáng tác từng “đứa con tinh thần” của mình và thả hồn bay bổng trên không gian Mandarine để tạo nên khung cảnh hữu tình này. Đây không chỉ là một không gian ẩm thực mà là nơi cảm xúc thăng hoa với những trải nghiệm về văn hóa và những kết nối kinh doanh đầy hiệu quả.

----------


## kristeneq

thực sự cũng chỉ có những người đam mê vô cùng mới có thể tạo ra 1 không  gian đầy sức quyến rũ và tinh tế như vậy.. thật khâm phục

----------


## hientran812

mình đã đến và thấy rất hài lòng về dịch vụ ở đây . hi

----------


## kristeneq

> mình đã đến và thấy rất hài lòng về dịch vụ ở đây . hi


Bạn đến lâu chưa vậy bạn?! có thể chia sẻ thêm cho mọi người cùng tham khảo không ^^

----------


## yen_le1990

Nhà hàng này có vẻ hay nhỉ, nằm ở đoạn nào NVN z bạn, có dễ tìm không thế?



> 1. NHÀ HÀNG MANDARINE:
> 
> *“Điểm đến biểu trưng của một góc văn hóa Việt giữa Sài Gòn”.
> *- Nhà hàng Mandarine được trang trí theo lối kiến trúc cổ xưa lấy gỗ làm chủ đạo. Chỉ cần bước chân vào ngưỡng cửa nhà hàng, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận ngay sự khác biệt với thế giới bên ngoài khi toàn bộ khuôn viên là một không gian cổ kính, trầm mặc. Tất cả vật dụng nơi đây đều được chế tác bằng gỗ từ cánh cửa, lối lên cầu thang, bàn ăn, ghế ngồi… Ngay cả những chiếc đũa cũng chạm khắc tinh xảo theo lối cung đình thuở xưa, hòa quyện với những dãi lụa được bày trí ngẫu nhiên tạo nên sự mềm mại, uyển chuyển. Mỗi nét chạm trổ nơi đây mang đến những nét văn hóa khác nhau của các vùng miền và cả những hình ảnh quốc hoa, cầm kỳ thi họa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cherry_xu

món ăn cầu kỳ ghê...đúng là ẩm thực Huế- Hội An, nhìn tinh tế và tao nhã quá

----------


## kristeneq

đoạn này là gần đầu đường Tôn Đức Thắng quẹo vào Lê Thánh Tôn nè bạn

----------


## yen_le1990

Vậy cũng khá gần công ty mình, chắc cố vấn cho sếp wa' hehe



> đoạn này là gần đầu đường Tôn Đức Thắng quẹo vào Lê Thánh Tôn nè bạn

----------


## yen_le1990

Hi, đã đến và thưởng thức, khá là ngon, phong cách phục vụ cũng tốt, mình kết món mì quảng ở đây rồi nhé



> Vậy cũng khá gần công ty mình, chắc cố vấn cho sếp wa' hehe

----------


## kristeneq

> Hi, đã đến và thưởng thức, khá là ngon, phong cách phục vụ cũng tốt, mình kết món mì quảng ở đây rồi nhé


chà, bạn lẹ nhỉ?! có "dụ dỗ" được sếp dắt đi hok bạn?! ^^

----------


## yen_le1990

> chà, bạn lẹ nhỉ?! có "dụ dỗ" được sếp dắt đi hok bạn?! ^^


Hehe, m đi ăn tối với bạn thôi. Nhưng mà Sếp nữ m rất thix món mì quang. Chak m sẽ giới thiệu nhà hàng này cho sếp thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## kristeneq

Sếp dắt đi thì tuyệt vời rồi... còn rất nhiều món ngon mà bạn chưa thưởng thức lắm đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## kohan

Có  cơ hội mình sẽ đến ủng hộ  :Big Grin:

----------


## yen_le1990

> Sếp dắt đi thì tuyệt vời rồi... còn rất nhiều món ngon mà bạn chưa thưởng thức lắm đó


Hehe, nếu sếp dắt đi thì m có cơ hội thưởng thức những món đắt đỏ của nhà hàng b rồi ^^

----------


## cherry_xu

> Hehe, nếu sếp dắt đi thì m có cơ hội thưởng thức những món đắt đỏ của nhà hàng b rồi ^^


Very elegant atmosphere, nice live music, you can get good privacy at the table contrary to most places. Dining room upstair very warm, with wood and soft lights. Food excellent, we went a la carte to taste specials like red bird nest soup. Good Wine list. Overall price is high compared to local standards, but certainly the place is different!

----------


## cherry_xu

Oh, my friends introduce Me. They told that "I like the ice cream at Mandarin, the atmosphere is so quiet and romantic, suitable for couples with classic europeen music"


> Very elegant atmosphere, nice live music, you can get good privacy at the table contrary to most places. Dining room upstair very warm, with wood and soft lights. Food excellent, we went a la carte to taste specials like red bird nest soup. Good Wine list. Overall price is high compared to local standards, but certainly the place is different!

----------


## yen_le1990

> Hehe, m đi ăn tối với bạn thôi. Nhưng mà Sếp nữ m rất thix món mì quang. Chak m sẽ giới thiệu nhà hàng này cho sếp thử


Bạn nào có bí quyết nấu món mì quảng tại gia, cho m xin với. cuối tuần làm món này cho papa mama thưởng thức

----------


## yen_le1990

> Bạn nào có bí quyết nấu món mì quảng tại gia, cho m xin với. cuối tuần làm món này cho papa mama thưởng thức


Buổi sáng nhà hàng này mở cửa từ mấy giờ vậy chủ thớt ơi????

----------


## amthuc

nghe bạn giới thiệu mà mình mun đến nhà hàng ngay và để thưởng thức ẩm thực

----------


## cherry_xu

> Very elegant atmosphere, nice live music, you can get good privacy at the table contrary to most places. Dining room upstair very warm, with wood and soft lights. Food excellent, we went a la carte to taste specials like red bird nest soup. Good Wine list. Overall price is high compared to local standards, but certainly the place is different!


This is a fun Vietnamese restaurant with live traditional music and excellent traditional dishes. It is a bit expensive, relatively speaking, but they do a great job. Well worth a first try of Vietnamese food or to bring visitors. Be sure to book in advance.

----------


## yen_le1990

> nghe bạn giới thiệu mà mình mun đến nhà hàng ngay và để thưởng thức ẩm thực


bí quyết chủ yếu trong món mì quảng là cái gì vậy nhỉ?  khâu quan trọng nhất là khâu nào? b nào biết góp ý kiến nhé

----------


## cherry_xu

> This is a fun Vietnamese restaurant with live traditional music and excellent traditional dishes. It is a bit expensive, relatively speaking, but they do a great job. Well worth a first try of Vietnamese food or to bring visitors. Be sure to book in advance.


Really incredible cuisine, super friendly staff. Was an amazing experience
The food was incredible and fresh and the staff were wonderful. Will be going back
every night during my stay if possible

----------


## yen_le1990

> bí quyết chủ yếu trong món mì quảng là cái gì vậy nhỉ?  khâu quan trọng nhất là khâu nào? b nào biết góp ý kiến nhé


ở nhà nấu mì quảng ăn thử mà trời ơi....chả có miếng mùi mì quảng nào cả...haizzzzzzzzz

----------


## cherry_xu

This is a comment of vegatarian:
Being a vegetarian, and on my first visit to Saigon, I was pleasantly surprised with this place. 

We (a group of 5 business colleagues) went here for dinner _base_d on a very strong recommendation from another colleague and this place just rocked. Expensive but great quality food. I was surprised to see 3 pages of vegetarian food in the menu when I was hoping to get just one or two dish, custom made!

We spent about 3-4 hours here and it was a sheer surprise when we were brought the very next day to this place, again for lunch by the local office colleagues who weren't aware that we had been here the previous night

----------


## yen_le1990

> bí quyết chủ yếu trong món mì quảng là cái gì vậy nhỉ?  khâu quan trọng nhất là khâu nào? b nào biết góp ý kiến nhé


" Nêm gia vị cho gà để nấu mì Quảng không thể thiếu nghệ tươi" ==> thảo nào mà m nấu nó không ra vị mà )

----------


## kristeneq

> " Nêm gia vị cho gà để nấu mì Quảng không thể thiếu nghệ tươi" ==> thảo nào mà m nấu nó không ra vị mà )


Phụ gia ăn kèm cũng đóng góp 1 phần không nhỏ tạo nên hương vị đặc trưng của món mì quảng:

- Rau gồm xà lách, rau thơm, húng lủi, rau muống chẻ, bắp chuối, giá sống. Đậu phụng (lạc) rang vàng đãi vỏ giã nhỏ. Hành ngò xắt nhỏ. Hành ta phi vàng giòn. Ớt xào (phi thơm ít dầu với vài tép tỏi đập dập, cho ớt bột vào đảo nhanh tay, tắt bếp ngay). Bánh tráng mè nướng vàng. Chanh, ớt, nước mắm nguyên chất.

----------

